# 2005 AAU Judo Rulebook!



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 20, 2004)

For your perusal: http://www.aausports.org/handbooks/judo/Judo_Handbook.pdf


*The 2005 AAU Judo Rulebook* - simply rules.


----------

